# high efficiency for modular



## westernhvac (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone know of any furnaces that will fit into a 24 1/4 " closet that meet the 95% efficiency standard?


----------



## westernhvac (Jul 13, 2009)

And by the way. I meant a 24" DEEP closet.

Thanks


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Nordyne is the only one I know of for those units. Check their website.
http://www.nordyne.com/web/MHLand.aspx


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Nordyne is the only one I know of for those units. Check their website.
> http://www.nordyne.com/web/MHLand.aspx


 Thanks for the info yuri may come in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## westernhvac (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks Yuri,
That one still won't quite fit but it's as close as I've come thus far.


----------

